# Toli tangled with a Skunk



## Robbin (Feb 8, 2014)

and the Skunk won. 

Did the proxide, baking soda and Dawn brew...   It certainly helped, but I ordered some stuff online that had rave reviews for next time.  Hopefully he will have learned his lesson and there won't be a next time.


----------



## Southern by choice (Feb 8, 2014)

Good boy Toli!  
So did Toli kill it or did he not quite know what to do with it. 
Poor Baby! 

So what did you order online? 
------------------------------------------------------------------------
How's the recuperation coming along? I guess you are back to work.


----------



## bonbean01 (Feb 8, 2014)

One of our dogs killed a skunk this spring and did the baking soda, peroxide and dawn...twice, and that worked.  In the past when I've gotten stuff from the vet, it was not effective.  Doing that baking soda etc routine a day apart did the job...on the second round I added some glycerin for her skin to help from it drying out too much.  Good luck...peeeewwww!


----------



## autumnprairie (Feb 8, 2014)

Interested in what you ordered too


----------



## Timberdoodle (Feb 8, 2014)

GAD! I hate skunks! Here in the SW rabies is a HUGE issue in the skunk population. Our area have been under several quarantines in the past few years. Though I can't speak with any great reliability yet about the LSG breeds, so far mine has taken no interest in skunks. About all he'll do is alert me to their presence by shooting me that "look" but *************THANK GOD************* this dog is not interested! Most of my previous dogs were a PIA, with a few that even took delight in seeking them out.......many, many cold predawn mornings in my skivvies hosing my dogs down and applying the peroxide/soda mix...UGH! Consequently, I got aggressive on skunks over the years and shoot most of them coming into the area....and it's been a bunch! So, for once in my life I'm resting a bit easy and this Tornjak isn't much interested in small animals. Don't know if this is a trend in LSG breeds and Toli is an exception or if I'm just lucky. Thoughts??


----------



## Southern by choice (Feb 8, 2014)

Friends of ours have a large farm... their 7 Great Pyrenees are quite proficient at killing the skunks....   Their dogs "naturally" get it off. We have skunks here but we have never had an issue... ours are racoons and coyotes... serious rabies issues here too Timberdoodle.

Our Pyrs and Anatolian will go after rabbits, coon, fox... they generally care less about squirrel though. They will go after hawks but leave the crows alone.


----------



## autumnprairie (Feb 8, 2014)

Molly will go after squirrels but leaves my rabbits alone. I have two that run loose when they escaped my DH the butcher  Grand babies live to watch them hop around the yard


----------



## Robbin (Feb 10, 2014)

autumnprairie said:


> Interested in what you ordered too


 
This is what I ordered from amazon, it had the best reviews.  I don't know how good it works, but I'll have it for next time..

*Nature's Miracle Skunk Odor Remover 32oz *


----------



## autumnprairie (Feb 10, 2014)

Unless they changed there formula it doesn't work as well as they say


----------



## BrownSheep (Feb 10, 2014)

My female Saint hates skunks with a burning passion. She kills them even if she gets it in the face.


----------

